# Status, Fury, or Glory?



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

To be used for downhill riding, strictly gravity. Drops of 4 feet plus, lots of technical stuff, roots, rock gardens, etc. Possibly racing. 

If you could have your pick of:
Specialized Status 2
GT Fury 2.0 (non-carbon)
Giant Glory. 

Which would you choose?

I have ZERO possibility of test riding these bikes, because the local shops don't stock these bikes. So "ride all three and see which one you like best" is out of the question. 

I am also open to cheaper suggestions. 

Thank you,
-b


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

For tech riding, I'd probably do the Glory of those three.

Check used bikes too:

LOCATED IN PROVO UTAH 2011 Rocky Mountain Flatline World Cup - Pinkbike


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I'd get a glory. The status is nice, but if you're riding gnar and such, I'd go with the glory.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Glory..if you can find one. I hear they are sold out for the year. I have also heard that the 2013 is going to have some changes so it might be worth waiting for a couple of months.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Without having the chance to ride the Status2, my opinion maybe a little bias but I would say the Glory. Reason is, I have a Glory. Mine is an 08 Glory but they only got better every year from 2008 on. I cannot say enough good things about the bike. Bomb proof, fast and smooth riding. I have ridden the Carbon Fury and cockpit felt a bit cramped on the medium but still a good bike. Liked my Glory more.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

one of each


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

Why not Demo?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

howardy has a point, I think the Glory is more akin to the Demo, than the Status.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I freeride my demo with a 11-34 10 speed cassette and it's awesome! it's also a heck of a lot lighter than the status.


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

demo is a great bike but its alittle heavy... transition tr450 is even greater bike and much lighter 17kg 
and i just ride a fury alloy and it to weight around 17.5kg and feals great(with 11-34 and dhx5)


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Wife rides a Status 2 and its a pretty sick bike for the price. Giant and Spec have lifetime warranties i believe. I will say that I have never seen a GT Fury in person so that wins points for the wow factor.


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the input folks. Here's a follow-up question for y'all. 

My first bike was a Cannondale HT, and the shop I got it from didn't leave me with a positive impression. Unfortunately, they are the Giant source around here, and I am leaning toward getting a Glory. 

The second bike I got was a Specialized Camber. The shop I got it from is awesome by comparison. Super friendly, and always willing to answer any questions I have. I'd like to continue to support them. I think a Status or Demo would be great too. 

So my dilemma is:

1) Order a Glory from a shop that I'd rather not support. 

Or

2) Order a Status or Demo, get awesome service from a great shop, but always be wondering "would I have enjoyed the Glory more". 

Thoughts?

Thanks again,
-b


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

You'll enjoy a Demo more than a Glory.

If you can, just get the Demo and be don't look back. One of the top DH bikes available.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

bharris24 said:


> Thanks for all the input folks. Here's a follow-up question for y'all.
> 
> My first bike was a Cannondale HT, and the shop I got it from didn't leave me with a positive impression. Unfortunately, they are the Giant source around here, and I am leaning toward getting a Glory.
> 
> ...


Go with great service and a Demo. Service is as important as quality to me and its always a good idea to support a shop that takes pride in their business.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I have Demo bias....... plus it looks cooler IMO especially in black. My buddy said, "if batman had a bike he'd have yours." I'll take some pictures later I suppose.

Oh yeah plus 1 on good service! It's more important than the bike you ride. You may like your bike but if it doesn't work, then it's pointless. And don't just get whatever your favorite rider rides either!


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

My bias.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

That black Demo is my favorite color scheme. Thing looks sick!


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

Dude, that's a bad ass bike!


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well if we're posting pics...


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I would also suggest the Glory. Nothing wrong with anything on your list but I spent spring the spring break before I graduated (just a few months ago) in southern Utah with some friends. I was on my M9, a friend was on a 303 RDH, another guy was on a TR250, and another guy was on a Glory. We rode the flying monkey, gooseberry mesa, the redbull rampage location (both old and new), and a handful of other area trails and the guy on the Glory kicked our butts the whole entire time.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I would also suggest the Glory. Nothing wrong with anything on your list but I spent spring the spring break before I graduated (just a few months ago) in southern Utah with some friends. I was on my M9, a friend was on a 303 RDH, another guy was on a TR250, and another guy was on a Glory. We rode the flying monkey, gooseberry mesa, the redbull rampage location (both old and new), and a handful of other area trails and the guy on the Glory kicked our butts the whole entire time.


might be the rider...lol just kidding


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

howardyudoing said:


> might be the rider...lol just kidding


Haha, probably that too!!!


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your input, a lot of helpful info. And thanks for not turning this thread into a flame war, I was kinda worried. I've seen other well intentioned threads go bad. 

-b

P.S. Thanks for the pics. Both the Glory and Demo pics are very nice. I may be working on ordering a used Glory, or just save up for a Demo. Oh, and if anyone has a Fury I'd like to see pics or a ride report, please.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

The 2013 Glory should be awesome. They've been upgrading the geo slightly each year since I got mine. I would love for mine to have a 63.5* HA stock without having to add angle headsets.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I'd look into a Fury. I almost bought one, But Someone shot me a better offer I couldn't resist. I'm kinda sad I didn't get the Fury now. 

They aren't as light as other CF bikes, but they are sooooo strong. they are still pretty light from what I've heard though. I've never ridden one, but know a few people that have, and they loved them. 

just something to look into.


----------



## iridesl4 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've ridden and while they're really nice I didn't think it was anything special especially when compared the those two other bikes. I would get the demo


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone actually ride a Fury? Those things always looked goofy to me.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Gee thanx for the neg Rep Power someone gave me on my previous comment above. To whoever did that, I wasn't suggesting the OP buy a Glory because I had one LOL. I mean really? I was sharing what I do know about the Glory and Fury. Silly LOL


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

95 GT Rebound said:


> Gee thanx for the neg Rep Power someone gave me on my previous comment above. To whoever did that, I wasn't suggesting the OP buy a Glory because I had one LOL. I mean really? I was sharing what I do know about the Glory and Fury. Silly LOL


The 08 Glory is really completely irrelevant to this discussion. It has nothing in common with the new generation, except the name.

Note however that outside of Pinkbike, rep power has no actual meaning, so you're still OK.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Iceman. I thought it was odd to get a neg rep for my post but didn't lose any sleep over it LOL.
The 08 Glory might be a little dated but still uses the same suspension design used in today's Glory's. I will agree that a stock/factory 08 Glory is more on the irrelevant side of this especially due to it's weight @ 45-46 LBS LOL. Tank for sure but rides sweet with the right setup. I only used my Glory as an example noting that the new Glory bikes have only got better and better. Sometimes I don't explain things to well haha. It's all good


----------

